
Ask HN: Is My Google Account Being Attacked? - jasonparallel
This afternoon I was logged out of my google account on all my devices. On my laptop I noticed a popup from Google drive and that chrome was not logged in. On my phone a play services popup. I went to log my phone back in any my Google authenticator app no longer shows my account (looks to be in a fresh install state). I used a backup code to get back in. The google security page showed no changes to the &quot;Authenticator app &quot;. There are no &quot;security events&quot; listed and no new &quot;Recently used devices&quot;. Anything else I should check? Am I just being paranoid? The coincidence of the authenticator app losing the account synch seemed odd for a coincidence.
======
billconan
I have a related experience. my two way authentication has a registered phone
number that I don't recognize at all. The number has a Florida area code, but
I have never been to Florida before. I emailed google, asking if my account
was hacked, who (ip address) added that number and when did that phone number
add to my account. no response :(

------
javiercr
Same thing happened to me and some other people:

[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=signe...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=signed%20out%20google&src=typd)

~~~
jasonparallel
Glad to hear it is not just me. Thanks for the link.

------
pyb
I also got logged out of Google on my Android phone yedterday.

------
patrics123
Same here

